# il motd piu carino che avete mai visto?

## bld

ho visto oggi un quote su irc e ovviamente l'ho fatto motd

subbito. Credo che la persona l'abbia detto per caso  :Razz:  o

al meno voglio sperare

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> il mondo gira male
> 
> ricompiliamolo!
> ...

 

Era troppo forte come quote per passare innoservato!  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

io preferisco il mio  :Smile:  o meglio i miei:

```
# cat /etc/motd.net 

BEEP off all you

```

(scusate la censura ma immaginate già cosa c'è scritto.. è dedicato a tutti quelli che cercano di introdursi)

invece il motd è generato da questo:

```
fortune | cowsay -f bunny > /etc/motd
```

E il fortune è moddato per sputare fuori solo le frasi di BOFH (Bastard operator from Hell)

Alcuni esempi:

```
# fortune | cowsay -f bunny

 

----------

## iDarbert

Le scuse del BOFH rimangono sempre i migliori...  :Laughing: 

Comunque, avete presente quei MOTD dei server eDonkey con l'omino che diceva "This guy will be happy if you connect to him"?

----------

## Sasdo

perdonate l'ignoranza... ma di che state parlando?

BOHF??

MOTD??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> BOHF??

 

BOFH = Bastard Operator From Hell

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> MOTD??

 

MOTD = Mot of Day

Prova a creare il file /etc/motd e scriverci dentro qualcosa e poi da una shell non grafica fai il login.

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> MOTD = Mot of Day

 

Io ero rimasto a 'message of the day'  :Wink:  (fonte: man motd)

Per gli altri acronimi:

http://info.astrian.net/jargon/

----------

## shev

Non sarà un motd (anche se lo si può usare a tale scopo), ma la celeberrima frase di Peach "coltiva linux che tanto windows si pianta da solo" credo sia imbattibile  :Laughing: 

/me che torna or ora dal lavoro dove nella giornata ha assistito al crash di ben due sistemi windows  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pascalbrax

```

Welcome to universe

login: god

password:

god@universe: tar xvfz creation.tgz

god@universe: make world

segmentation fault!

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Welcome to universe
> ...

 

Questo mi piace molto  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## pascalbrax

me la sono inventata sul momento  :Very Happy: 

questa invece l'ho trovata su un forum:

 *Quote:*   

> Chi usa windows uccide anche te. Digli di smettere!

 

----------

## randomaze

Cercando un riferimento a:

 *Jeremy S. Anderson wrote:*   

> There are two major products to come out of Berkley: LSD and UNIX. We don't believe this to be a coincidence.
> 
> 

 

ne ho trovato qualcun'altra tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> --- If you cut here, you'll probably destroy your monitor ---
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Bad Command or File Name. Good try, though.
> 
> 

 

...si potrebbe fare un database... magari tradotto...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...si potrebbe fare un database... magari tradotto...

 

Da inserire in fortune  :Very Happy:  . Si l'idea mi piace.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   ...si potrebbe fare un database... magari tradotto... 
> 
> Da inserire in fortune  . Si l'idea mi piace.

 

Oltretutto la concorrenza spinge:

http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/fortunes-it

http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/fortunes-it-off

Si potrebbe puntare a convertire i due di debian... e magari aggiungere un "fortunes-it-gechi"  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

ghghgh ragazzi editate anche motd.net  :Smile: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Did you know that if you play a Windows 2000 cd backwards, you will hear

the voice of Satan?

That's nothing!  If you play it forward, it'll install Windows 2000.

----------

## iDarbert

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Did you know that if you play a Windows 2000 cd backwards, you will hear
> 
> the voice of Satan?
> 
> That's nothing!  If you play it forward, it'll install Windows 2000.

 

Ah ah! Questa l'avevo già letta   :Laughing: 

----------

## MonsterMord

fortune | cowsay -f sodomized -W 80

```

 

----------

## mouser

Dico solo questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> L'hacker è come un amante: entra ed esce da un sistema fino al ritorno dell'amministratore di rete
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MonsterMord

cowthink -f head-in

```

 

----------

## HexDEF6

A: Because it messes up the order in which people normally read text.

Q: Why is top-posting such a bad thing?

A: Top-posting.

Q: What is the most annoying thing on usenet and in e-mail?

----------

## Ty[L]eR

come si potrebbe fare per randomizzare /etc/motd con fortune-mod e cowsay?  :Very Happy: 

l'unica è un job in crontab?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

..

MMMM per cambiare ad ogni avvio basta mettere in /etc/conf.d/local.start 

```

fortune | cowsay -f quellochevuoi >> /etc/motd

```

Idem nel crontab per cambiarlo ogni tot

----------

## Ty[L]eR

perfetto farò un job crontab che cambia ogni volta a mezzanotte così è proprio message of the day  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Figata  :Very Happy:  io conoscevo il message of the day, ma non fortune e cowsay  :Very Happy: 

Comunque, ho messo

fortune | cowsay -e "><"

in .bashrc, cosi' ad ogni avvio di console vedo il messaggino diverso  :Very Happy: 

Detto questo, ho installato i mod di BOFH, futurama e calvin. Basta credo

Credo che iniziero' un mio file con dentro tutte le piu' belle frasi prese dalle signature dei forum  :Very Happy: 

Grazie in anticipo per la vostra signature  :Wink: 

ciauz!

----------

## Momentime

penso che aggiungendo qualcosa in /etc/init.d si possa risolvere il tutto

cioè echo `amicodio | cowsay` > /etc/motd

=)

----------

## koma

 *Momentime wrote:*   

> penso che aggiungendo qualcosa in /etc/init.d si possa risolvere il tutto
> 
> cioè echo `amicodio | cowsay` > /etc/motd
> 
> =)

 ini init.d no ma in conf.d si  :Wink:  come ho suggerito prima  :Razz: 

----------

## neon

Il mio MOTD preferito resta quello del mio serverino che guarda caso si chiama Milton:

"Better to reign in Hell than serve in Heaven"

----------

## solka

Per avere un nuovo monitor, piantare un chiodo qui [*]

----------

## zUgLiO

 *solka wrote:*   

> Per avere un nuovo monitor, piantare un chiodo qui [*]

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *solka wrote:*   

> Per avere un nuovo monitor, piantare un chiodo qui [*]

 ROTFL!  :Laughing:  A me piace motlto anche la sign di Shev:  *Quote:*   

> Cos'è l'impossibile, se non una questione di tempo?

 

----------

## X-Drum

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Welcome to universe
> ...

 

questo è veramente figo!

 *solka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Per avere un nuovo monitor, piantare un chiodo qui [*]
> ...

 

azz e nel caso di un portatile?  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Per prendere in giro la signature più popolare del momento:

 *Quote:*   

> Ci sono 10 tipi di persone. Quelle che capiscono l'aritmetica binaria... e poi gli altri 9 non ricordo bene.

 

----------

## pascalbrax

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Per prendere in giro la signature più popolare del momento:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ci sono 10 tipi di persone. Quelle che capiscono l'aritmetica binaria... e poi gli altri 9 non ricordo bene. 

 

Ci sono 10 tipi di persone. quelli che sanno contare... e quelli che non lo sanno.

----------

## federico

Come si fa a dire a fortune di sparare fuori solo i messaggi BOFH ?

----------

## Ty[L]eR

fortune -e bofh-excuses

----------

## rota

fighoooooooooooooooooo  :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

```

altair ~ # USE="offensive" emerge fortune-mod-bofh-excuses -upv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/recode-3.6-r1  -debug +nls  1,729 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] games-misc/fortune-mod-1.99.1  +offensive  1,769 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] games-misc/fortune-mod-bofh-excuses-1.2   12 kB 

Total size of downloads: 3,511 kB

altair ~ # 

```

Ci sono alcuni moduli che parrebbero divertenti, ora me li giro un po'  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## HexDEF6

Questa e' veramente mitica!

```

BOFH Excuse #365:

parallel processors running perpendicular today

```

----------

## paolo

Carine anche le sigs di pjp del forum:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> God, please save me from your followers. | Do what you want, just don't tax me to do it.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Djuly

per cancellare ogni volta il motd?! ho messo in local.start il fortune che mi scrive sul motd, ma lo appende ogni volta... bisogna che cancelli e poi scriva....

----------

## Ty[L]eR

metti > /etc/motd anziche >> /etc/motd

----------

## FMulder

x neon:

Mitica sign! Starebbe benissimo una raccolta di Chuck x i MOTD  :Wink: 

----------

## Djuly

è possibile per ogni utente e/o gruppi di utenti creare una sequenza di fortune differenziata?!

come?

----------

## Sasdo

uhm...  mi viene in mente uino scriptino tipo:

```

if whoami=USER1

    do fortune bohf

else

if whoami=USER2

   do fortune starwars

....

```

ecc ecc...

poi lo appoggi nel /etc/profile o .bashrc ...

chiaramente quello che ho scritto è "pseudo-codice"....

----------

## khazad-dum

```
Computers are like air-conditioners: both stop working, if you open windows

```

 :Smile: 

----------

